# DIY: Cheap CO2 Manifold



## yxberia (Apr 19, 2005)

CO2 manifold for ~ MYR 30.00

Before you begin, make sure you are using silicon-based air tube. Normal one will do.

Step 1. 
- Buy this plastic strap + Y connector (MYR 0.50) + CO2 needle valve (MYR 2x). 









Step 2.
- Tie the strap tightly, use plier to pull. Make sure it is real tight!









Step 3.
- Do the same for the rest of outlet. Real tight!









Step 4
- Mission accomplished!










Remember, you need only ONE needle valve to balance out different pressure from 2 tanks.

MYR 30.00 / 3.80 = ~ USD 7.90


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

Actually you need two needle valves as the gas will always take the path of least resistance. Also you are using silicone tubing which loses a lot of CO2.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

I was thinking of the same thing while trying to find a cheaper way to distribute CO2 to multiple tanks. Rex, do you think this method would work better with the black clippard tubing I bought from you?


----------



## dan888 (Jan 8, 2006)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## yxberia (Apr 19, 2005)

Rex Grigg said:


> Actually you need two needle valves as the gas will always take the path of least resistance. Also you are using silicone tubing which loses a lot of CO2.


Hi Rex,

1. I am using 2 different diffusers. One of them (the one with check valve) requires higher pressure to push the CO2 thru ceramic (Pix 1). Thus, using one needle valve on the "lighter" side, will allow more pressure to work on the ceramic one.

Ceramic Diffuser (goes into canister filter). More pressure required.









The other side is UP CO2 reactor









2. I have a main counter, and 2 more individual bubble counters. By counting the sum of both counters and match to the main counter, we will know how many bubble lost. Right now, the loss is not significant anyway.

In worst case scenario, a good pneumatic tube will solve the problem. With MYR 4.00 per meter, not much extra cost added.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

Jdinh04 said:


> I was thinking of the same thing while trying to find a cheaper way to distribute CO2 to multiple tanks. Rex, do you think this method would work better with the black clippard tubing I bought from you?


The tubing is not the problem. If you only have one needle valve and then split the CO2 the gas will take the path of least resistance.

Say one diffusion method only has 0.25 psi of back pressure and the other has 0.50 psi of back pressure. The majority of the gas will go to the 0.25 psi diffusion method.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

I know he does not mention it, but it looks as though the bubble counter/regulator combo also has a needle valve, like the Milwaulkee here in the states. So technically, both lines are regulated by needle valves.


----------



## yxberia (Apr 19, 2005)

Yes, the 1st needle valve is built into the JBJ solenoid regulator set. It comes in one piece. From there, I further split them into 2. The pressure in this assembly is low, so leaking is not an issue.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

Ok. I know the setup. But once you split the output from a needle valve you have a pressure differential. And the gas will always take the path of least resistance.

A true manifold will have the same pressure on the high side of all connected pressure drop devices (in our case needle valves). What you see here is NOT a manifold but merely splitting the output. And once you split the output you run into the least resistance.

It's the same as having a leak in the tubing before a diffuser disc in a tank. The CO2 will go to the least resistance. Once you start feeding so much CO2 into the system that all the gas can't escape though the path of least resistance it will exit the diffuser.

And low pressure or not Silicone loses a lot of CO2. I almost doubled the time it took to empty my cylinder simply by getting rid of the CO2.


----------



## yxberia (Apr 19, 2005)

Thanks for the advice. I agree silicon tube is not a good choice in long run. One may consider replacing them with CO2 resistant tube if cost is no object. This is a 5 minutes DIY prototype anyway. 

I have seen some manifold that do not have built-in needle valve. They are just spliting one source of gas into many output. The distribution of pressure is still an issue.

If you further joining them with Y join or any spliter, you can achive the same effect of "valve-less" manifold. By definition, you can certainly call it CO2 spliter. For home use, i think a real manifold is overkilling and too costly.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

Manifolds cost as little as $4 each and at most $10. Needle valves are $13.

I fail to see how that is so costly.


----------



## yxberia (Apr 19, 2005)

I wonder how the USD 4 spliter looks like. Appreciate if you can refer me to a picture. 
A $4 spliter is definitely a good buy.Tq.

This spliter alone cost SGD 30.00 = USD 18.90.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

www.rexgrigg.com/sale.html

And note that the one in your picture includes the needle valves. That same item here in the US retails for $80.


----------

